# Squash in Dubai



## EngMMansour (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all

I am finally settled (arrived to dubai in March).
I am Mechanical Engineer from Egypt (27 years) looking for anyone to play squash with as since i came here i didn't practice any kind of sports.

Looking for any advice about squash courts availability.

thx and all are welcome


----------



## Nutty Slack (May 14, 2009)

EngMMansour said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am finally settled (arrived to dubai in March).
> I am Mechanical Engineer from Egypt (27 years) looking for anyone to play squash with as since i came here i didn't practice any kind of sports.
> ...


Check out this website - dubaisquash.org. There's a lot of squash in Dubai but finding a club to join isn't as straightforward as it might be. A good person to contact is Nikky Haradine, she runs all sorts of training and teams - details on the website. 

Good luck!


----------

